
Fans Favor Wikipedia Over MySpace For Band Lookup - ALee
http://mashable.com/2008/03/22/music-wikipedia-search/
======
infinibuy
Just an inquiry here, but does anyone not use wikipedia for their first
reference point for just about anything these days?

When I am looking up something it goes: Google, then wikipedia because it's
usually the first hit. It's like an online cliffnotes for anything and
everything.

[http://16.media.tumblr.com/CPmAN9xMYodpf32isth4vH7Zo1_400.jp...](http://16.media.tumblr.com/CPmAN9xMYodpf32isth4vH7Zo1_400.jpg)

~~~
quizbiz
I find myself asking people more often than doing the data research now. As
in, people are becoming my preferable first reference point. Social
bookmarking, forums, facebook, twitter. "Ask HN/NM"...

